# What Type Of Groin Protection?



## NinjaJax (Sep 10, 2008)

I need to get a new groin protector.  I was looking at the _Shock Doctor's_ *Power Compression Shorts with BioFlex Cup* or the *Power Supporter with BioFlex Cup*.  I was wandering if anyone has used or is using either of these products and if you like them.  Also if you have a recommendation of a different product, let me know.  The guys in my Kenpo class didn't really have much to say on which is better.  Thanks.


----------



## ackks10 (Sep 10, 2008)

get one that works good for you


----------



## John Bishop (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of "flex" type cups.  If your going to train seriously in kenpo or kajukenbo your going to take some good groin shots.  Flexible cups may be more comfortable for moving around in, but they also flex inward when struck.  That's not good. Some of the "Bike" supporters I bought came with the new "improved for comfort" flex cup.  I threw them away and replaced them with the old fashion hard cup.   A good old fashion hard "tuck under" type cup still seems to work fine for most of the people I know.


----------



## Ray (Sep 11, 2008)

I agree with John Bishop.  A hard plastic cup has always worked best for me.


----------



## thetruth (Sep 11, 2008)

I use an adidas tkd groin cup that u can wear over your uniform and put on and take off very easily.   I've had it for over 10years and it works well

Cheers
Sam


----------



## NinjaJax (Sep 11, 2008)

.


----------



## NinjaJax (Sep 11, 2008)

thetruth said:


> I use an adidas tkd groin cup that u can wear over your uniform and put on and take off very easily.   I've had it for over 10years and it works well
> 
> Cheers
> Sam




I have one of those over the uniform cups as well from when I studied Tang Soo Do. In my Kenpo class, we are supposed to wear a cup during the entire class, so an over the uniform cup won't work because of how bulky they are. Thank you for the info though. I appreciate it.


----------



## NinjaJax (Sep 11, 2008)

The other info I was looking for is , What are your preferences over using a jock strap VS a pair of compression shorts that have a cup?

Thank you all for your replies so far.


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 11, 2008)

I've been very happy with this






http://www.combatsports.com/detail.aspx?ID=23722


----------



## Nolerama (Sep 11, 2008)

NinjaJax said:


> The other info I was looking for is , What are your preferences over using a jock strap VS a pair of compression shorts that have a cup?
> 
> Thank you all for your replies so far.



The jock strap is all-purpose and allows for movement. The same goes with compression shorts (which are more comfortable)... However, I was getting tired of them ripping, even when I got a larger waist on them. Stick with the jock strap. I use the same cup for MMA as I used for baseball.

Like another poster said: whatever works for you.


----------



## astrobiologist (Sep 11, 2008)

I've used the over-the-uniform cup before (actually for the better part of 10 years) and the jock strap.  I've always found the strap to be very uncomfortable to wear.

I recently purchased the Shock Doctor's Power Compression Shorts.  I have to say, they are extremely comfortable, they don't get soaked with sweat, and you can wear them for hours and not really mind it.  I have the flex cup.  I like it.  I don't think I would like wearing the hard cup for an hour and a half or more.  However, I am usually not taking any intended groin shots.  I've taken a strike to the groin with the flex cup and it hasn't caved in.  So, I say wear the flex cup for class.  But, for a full-contact kickboxing fight or an MMA fight, wear the hard cup.


----------

